# Sup Writers?



## Elijah Maddoxx (Jun 13, 2014)

My name's Keith, although I go under the pen name "Elijah Maddoxx" (the two xx's in the last name are on purpose. lol.) 

I've written a little FanFiction the past couple of years for my favorite show at the time which was "Criminal Minds," but got blocked on one I started and haven't gone back. Have written a couple one-shots since then though. Not so much a fan of the show, although I still am attached to one character in particular from the show named "Derek Morgan," played by Shemar Moore. He's been the focus of some of those fanfics and one-shots that I wrote because I can relate so much with that character more than the others. My new favorite show is "Scandal," but not for the reason most like it. Not into the whole romance thing. I enjoy the plots and twists and things of that nature. Never been big on relationships. 

I'm always coming up with storylines and ideas in my head, mostly which are character driven. I've got a keen fascination with people and I always have different characters running through my mind and scenarios and things of that nature. It's just hard for me sometimes to stop thinking and start writing. I'm trying to improve on that, and it didn't always used to be so difficult. 

I love creative people. I think they're the geniuses that make this world less...well...lame. Often times it's so much better to be carried off into a world created by someone than to give too much of yourself in the current one where there's alot of apathy everywhere you look. 

Imagination is something I admire most of all about people. 

Anywho, hope to find some great stuff here, hope to interact with and meet some great people, have some great discussions and run across that motivation I've been searching around for an eternity to find! 

P.S. Just noticed the typo in my username. That awkward moment when the "o" is right next to the "i" and you're trying to be quick and fast about what you're doing and you don't pay attention to the "little things." LOL!


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome!  Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Greimour (Jun 14, 2014)

Welcome,

Hope you do manage to get your ideas onto paper. Would be selfish to keep all your thoughts to your self <3

Lolz at Maddix, I noticed that straight away and double checked what I was reading. I concluded you may have done it on purpose for some reason; like to prevent searches on your normal name - to find out it was done by accident is kind of funny ^_^


Anywho, welcome... you will definitely find minds of incredible imaginative prowess here - as well as some knowledgeable ones - and all those in between. Very talented people share their stuff with us here on occasion too. Definitely the kind of forum any writer of any degree can find a home.

~Kev.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 14, 2014)

Elijah Maddixx said:


> P.S. Just noticed the typo in my username. That awkward moment when the "o" is right next to the "i" and you're trying to be quick and fast about what you're doing and you don't pay attention to the "little things." LOL!



Hiya, Keith. You are going to find this place to have a great community of writers who really want to see others succeed. You'll get good feedback in the critiques, and friiendly advice on just about everything involved in the writing process.

By the way, when I started here, my last name was T.S.Bpwman. So I can definitely relate on the typo thing. LOL

Depending on how badly it bothers you, one of the admins may be willing to fix it for you.


----------



## Elijah Maddoxx (Jun 14, 2014)

That would be nice. lol. Also, I'd just like to point out that "Bowman" is actually the last name of my best friend! Haha!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 14, 2014)

Elijah Maddixx said:


> That would be nice. lol. Also, I'd just like to point out that "Bowman" is actually the last name of my best friend! Haha!



Cool!!!


----------



## Pandora (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Keith, you mention what I love most about WF, the creative people with so much imagination. It blows my mind sometimes. I just love to read what the writers here have to offer. After you make ten posts around the forums you can share your work if you'd like. Welcome!


----------



## Bishop (Jun 14, 2014)

Welcome Kieth! 

This place is better than any other for becoming a better writer and sharpening your pen, if-ya-kno-wha-I-mean.


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Imagination is definitely what helps make the world go round, I can't imagine where we'd be without it. I hope to see you around.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Elijah, welcome to WF. Typo is fixed.


----------



## Virye Lerbern (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello Keith. It's nice to meet you. I am pretty new here myself if that means anything at all. You'll definitely like the people here; they're helpful in any aspect you need work on. Also, you might as well stay away from "me" since my stories normally involve romance. I will, however, agree that it is wonderful to be surrounded by such creative individuals when sometimes daily life can be a sort of a drag. 

Anyways, hope you like it here on Writing Forums!


----------



## 84Buckeye (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi Keith. Welcome!


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums. Take time to look around as there is lots going on here.



Gumby said:


> Hi Elijah, welcome to WF. Typo is fixed.



:scratch: Good. I was looking for it.:distress:


----------



## Elijah Maddoxx (Jun 20, 2014)

You guys are all awesome, and thanks so much for fixing my name for me! Haha! Been pretty busy as of late but I'm looking forward to really digging into this site and posting some of my ideas for feedback, as well as checking out other people's ideas as well! =D


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh, if only I had a pen name. I've always wanted one but could never think of something amazing on the level of Elijah Madoxx (two times the x). If you're up for a brainstorming session later, I've been very into theliver recently....

Good news on the creative part: not only will you find an array of brilliant fun and intelligent people in this here forum, but you will find them all helpful and critical and occasionally strange in the best way possible. Trust me, lame does not exist when you have the literary worlds of like a thousand people at your fingertips.

Even better news: into Criminal Minds you say? Have you read Sherlock Holmes? If you haven't, you've missed out on what I would say is the definitive work in criminology from a fictional standpoint. No more clever or well written character in that genre. To that end, you might want to go and find the work of Courtjester, a user here with a penchant for really humorous fiction in the light of the great detectives.

Any questions? Ask! Anyone in purple can make your day that much shinier.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jul 23, 2014)

I see your I got sorted. Welcome to WF! Place it somewhere, and get writing


----------

